# Artdeshine Artdesicko



## dundeepeh (Jun 20, 2013)

hi
Is there anywhere I can order Artdeshine Artdesicko in the uk, or from any other place if anyone knows . Thanks for any help


----------



## sistersvisions (Jul 28, 2010)

dundeepeh said:


> hi
> Is there anywhere I can order Artdeshine Artdesicko in the uk, or from any other place if anyone knows . Thanks for any help


Post this here and Matt will reply...:thumb:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=277


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

dundeepeh said:


> hi
> Is there anywhere I can order Artdeshine Artdesicko in the uk, or from any other place if anyone knows . Thanks for any help


You don't have enough posts to pm, so please e mail me on the address below and I will get you fixed up today if I can

Matt


----------



## cole_scirocco (Mar 5, 2012)

stangalang said:


> You don't have enough posts to pm, so please e mail me on the address below and I will get you fixed up today if I can
> 
> Matt


Do you do wax for a black car? What's its durability like aswell and price?


----------



## PaulinLincs (Jan 16, 2011)

cole_exclusiv said:


> Do you do wax for a black car? What's its durability like aswell and price?


Trust me. Sicko on black will blow you away. Have a look through the Artdeshine section to see what Sicko looks like on black.:argie: The link below is my 8 year old Saab after a polish and 2 layers of Sicko .

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=308873


----------



## dundeepeh (Jun 20, 2013)

I have sent you an email
Thanks


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

cole_exclusiv said:


> Do you do wax for a black car? What's its durability like aswell and price?


Yeah the wax is awesome


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

cole_exclusiv said:


> Do you do wax for a black car? What's its durability like aswell and price?


We do have a wax yes, artdekotsos obsidian wax. Clue is in the name ha ha. It has show wax looks in a hybrid wax, 2 layers will get you 4 months durability, and the beading is like nothing else you will use. It has its own thread on beading alone lol


----------



## dundeepeh (Jun 20, 2013)

Would you be able to apply pb blackhole first before using artdesicko


----------



## evotuning (Oct 16, 2009)

> the beading is like nothing else you will use


Well, that's some bold statement here


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

evotuning said:


> Well, that's some bold statement here


LOL backed up by sciency measuring thingys and stuff i don't understand :lol: I mean pictures from users lol


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

dundeepeh said:


> Would you be able to apply pb blackhole first before using artdesicko


Never tried it, but as pb is acrylic based i see no reason why not!


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

PaulinLincs said:


> Trust me. Sicko on black will blow you away. Have a look through the Artdeshine section to see what Sicko looks like on black.:argie: The link below is my 8 year old Saab after a polish and 2 layers of Sicko .
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=308873


Hows the sicko holding up Paul?


----------



## PaulinLincs (Jan 16, 2011)

Alex L said:


> Hows the sicko holding up Paul?


I am the wrong person to ask about product longevity as I tend to change every few weeks (I have no friends so clean instead)
I do not doubt for a second it wouldn't last 3 months. The triumph bike thingy is still going strong.
I am more interested in the look than how long something lasts.


----------



## PaulinLincs (Jan 16, 2011)

Hi Alfred. I can see you lurking.


----------



## Artdeshine (Aug 21, 2012)

*new words*

Hi Paulin what is lurking. Lol. Dun over coat your car, if not too darken cannot find your car in the dark. :lol::lol::lol:



PaulinLincs said:


> Hi Alfred. I can see you lurking.


----------



## PaulinLincs (Jan 16, 2011)

Lurking is like hanging round hiding. Good Christmas Alfred ?


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Alex L said:


> Hows the sicko holding up Paul?


I coated the Lex 8 months ago to the day, and its still absolutely mint! :argie:

Sicko is awesome as you know! :thumb:


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

dundeepeh said:


> Would you be able to apply pb blackhole first before using artdesicko


I've tried it over other waxes and sealants, it works ok, but I would still recommend applying it on clean paint. The Sicko isn't like regular silica coatings, and is a lot more versatile like you can apply it on a wet car too. :thumb:


----------



## Artdeshine (Aug 21, 2012)

*i never*

LOL Merry chritmas to you and happy new year. I never hanging and hiding but i secretly observed and admire. :lol::lol::lol:



PaulinLincs said:


> Lurking is like hanging round hiding. Good Christmas Alfred ?


----------



## PaulinLincs (Jan 16, 2011)

-Raven- said:


> I coated the Lex 8 months ago to the day, and its still absolutely mint! :argie:
> 
> Sicko is awesome as you know! :thumb:


Do you top it with anything like QD or just wash and dry.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

PaulinLincs said:


> Do you top it with anything like QD or just wash and dry.


Nope, just wash with a non-enhancing shampoo and dry. Doing a long term durability test so don't want to boost or extend the life of the Sicko. At this rate, it'll be replaced well before its due for something else. 

I'll wash the Lex today and post some pics. :thumb:


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

So u have just sicko on raven, no topping it with nano gloss?


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

deegan1979 said:


> So u have just sicko on raven, no topping it with nano gloss?


Nope. Nothing.

I tested the Nano Gloss on both my Lex and Honda when they had wax and sealant on them, and on bare paint as well. Lovely stuff the NGPS! 

Not tried the Nano Gloss over Sicko, and the Lex certainly doesn't need it! :thumb:

What I am really looking forward to is the ArtDeShine QD Glasscoat. Looks like a boosted NGPS. That should be epic and great value for money too. :thumb:
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=318453


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Which shampoo you use at the moment?


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

sm81 said:


> Which shampoo you use at the moment?


Echelon maintenance shampoo and Gyeon Q2M Bathe at the moment, and ArtDeShine Organic Shampoo if its really dirty. :thumb:


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

My Lexus IS-F was coated with ArtDeSicko hybrid coating just over 8 months ago. It's had no top ups or anything (testing durability), and yes it gets driven every day. :thumb:

Here's a few full sun pics after a wash today with Echelon Maintenance Shampoo (pure shampoo only).


----------



## Denzle (May 4, 2011)

Superb.


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Beautiful 

You must have a better wash routine than me lol


----------



## neil b (Aug 30, 2006)

Remember guys Matt is in a different climate to us , so he will most likely get the max durability from sicko , so i would still say a good 6 months at this time of year from sicko due to our weather :thumb: that's just in my opinion .


----------



## Artdeshine (Aug 21, 2012)

*over than my simulated test protocol*

Wah i cannot belived on my self. My lab simulation test is only 200 days. In real time you prove to me that sicko show 8 months.

Hope to get more figure because different care and climate is also a factor. Also the air pollution is a vital factors. So i still declared my current durability. :lol::lol::lol:

Thank you Raven, you really take care your car to stretch the sicko value. May be sicko in real time average is 6 months with rountine wash. Let see others present it.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

neil b said:


> Remember guys Matt is in a different climate to us , so he will most likely get the max durability from sicko , so i would still say a good 6 months at this time of year from sicko due to our weather :thumb: that's just in my opinion .


yep, dry and dusty for 6 months, absolutely soaking wet for 6 months. It's rainy season now, but a cyclone that came through on the weekend sucked our wet weather away for these last few days! 

The Lex was prepped correctly and allowed to cure properly too, which is the biggest factor in how long coatings last. 

The longest I've had a polymer sealant genuinely last was about 5 months in comparison. :thumb:


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Alex L said:


> Beautiful
> 
> You must have a better wash routine than me lol


Still got a few wash swirls here and there, but genuinely happy with the Sicko.

Absolutely zero water spots too which is awesome! How's it looking on your Commodore?


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

alfred said:


> Wah i cannot belived on my self. My lab simulation test is only 200 days. In real time you prove to me that sicko show 8 months.
> 
> Hope to get more figure because different care and climate is also a factor. Also the air pollution is a vital factors. So i still declared my current durability. :lol::lol::lol:
> 
> Thank you Raven, you really take care your car to stretch the sicko value. May be sicko in real time average is 6 months with rountine wash. Let see others present it.


yep, no pollution where I am as you know haha, but its getting hammered by concrete dust from a building demolition in the city where the Lex lives during the week. Not nice for a black car. 

I'm just glad it lives up to the claims, and that it still looks awesome. The Blue BMW M135i that got Sicko about the same time still looks perfect too! :thumb:


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

-Raven- said:


> Still got a few wash swirls here and there, but genuinely happy with the Sicko.
> 
> Absolutely zero water spots too which is awesome! How's it looking on your Commodore?


Dunno,put the old girl out to pasture :thumb:

still waiting to see it around to see if the new owners are looking after her :lol:


----------



## neil b (Aug 30, 2006)

-Raven- said:


> yep, dry and dusty for 6 months, absolutely soaking wet for 6 months. It's rainy season now, but a cyclone that came through on the weekend sucked our wet weather away for these last few days!
> 
> The Lex was prepped correctly and allowed to cure properly too, which is the biggest factor in how long coatings last.
> 
> The longest I've had a polymer sealant genuinely last was about 5 months in comparison. :thumb:


Yeah yeah just rub it in with the great weather you have there, do you get to build a dustman instead of a snowman:lol:. Matt your lex is looking great :thumb: all it needs is a coating of salty road grime now :lol: fancy shipping it over here so it can get coated ?


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

neil b said:


> Yeah yeah just rub it in with the great weather you have there, do you get to build a dustman instead of a snowman:lol:. Matt your lex is looking great :thumb: all it needs is a coating of salty road grime now :lol: fancy shipping it over here so it can get coated ?


cheers Neil 

Yeah, you can keep all your snow and salt on the roads! Stuff that! I do live by the ocean though. Its currently 9pm at night here, 30*c and 77% humidity. You can take as much heat as you like!


----------



## dundeepeh (Jun 20, 2013)

Artdesicko arrived today matt. thanks very much. Just need some decent weather to give it a try.


----------



## Artdeshine (Aug 21, 2012)

*wet weather also can*

Hi Dun, wet weather also can apply/ this is very special coating. try on a bit and you will get the anwer.:wave::wave::wave::wave:



dundeepeh said:


> Artdesicko arrived today matt. thanks very much. Just need some decent weather to give it a try.


----------



## dundeepeh (Jun 20, 2013)

will do , but its bucketing it down in the now, usual Scottish weather


----------



## Artdeshine (Aug 21, 2012)

*apply in snow*

apply in snow and say is snow coating. all rounder. It ok i make it for dry and wet purpose. from summer to winter.

:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:



dundeepeh said:


> will do , but its bucketing it down in the now, usual Scottish weather


----------



## dundeepeh (Jun 20, 2013)

Can I ask you a question Alfred, when I received it there seems to be a white chalky substance at the bottom of the bottle, do I have to mix this up


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

But when using it wet surface durability will of course be reduced? If so how much. Alfred did you receive my PM?


----------



## Artdeshine (Aug 21, 2012)

*yes*

Yes got it my stuff is getting sorted for you.

durability not drop still same/. it si due to Sio4 not Sio2.

Sicko is make of cristobalite.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cristobalite



sm81 said:


> But when using it wet surface durability will of course be reduced? If so how much. Alfred did you receive my PM?


----------



## Artdeshine (Aug 21, 2012)

*yes*

yes shake it will do. that is cristobalite.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cristobalite



dundeepeh said:


> Can I ask you a question Alfred, when I received it there seems to be a white chalky substance at the bottom of the bottle, do I have to mix this up


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

dundeepeh said:


> Can I ask you a question Alfred, when I received it there seems to be a white chalky substance at the bottom of the bottle, do I have to mix this up


Yeah its a whitish grey? Just shake it up, all mine i use are like that too bud :thumb:


----------

